# Warning about cholla...



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Well I got a really neat Betta on Saturday. This morning went to feed him and couldn't find him anywhere. Finally found him in the cholla stick, dead. He had gotten himself stuck, I didn't think the opening was big enough for a fish to swim into. Apparently it was. He could get in but couldn't get out.

I like using them and will keep using them, but I just wanted to let others know to make sure that you block the ends so they can't get in them.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Thx for sharing, sorry for your loss. I think it is great letting others know so that they can prevent this from happening to their fish. I do not use cholla wood but I know how curious bettas can be & how they often try squeezing into small spaces.


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you. They sure are curious. Glad I could share so that others can take precautions.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I get peebles and plug up the ends to mine. It also helps them sink when they initially float. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks. That's what I'm doing with mine now, adding rocks in the ends. A little late but I just didn't realize.


----------

